# Jayhawk Field Trial



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*No info on the Qual: Open had Triple with two retired, wind was a big factor today! Cool and overcast this morning and then sun came out and 73 degrees this afternoon. Callbacks to second: 2 3 6 7 8 10 11 12 12-18 20 22 25 28-33 37 39-41 43 44 46 48 49 31 total: Land blind Sat. am

Aaron*


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

I just heard that Mo Haled and Chase jammed in the Qual.

Congratulations Mo and Chase..... first time running the Qual.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Qual results from yesterday are:

1st - Mickey - Owner Brian and Lori Biesemeier - Handled by Kenny Trott

2nd - Sparky - Owner Jeanette Romero - Handled by Brice Romero

3rd - Meg - Owner Jill Chalmers - Handled by Kenny Trott

4th - Wiley - Owner Barbara Farrell - Handled by Isaac langerud

Sorry, I don't have the RJam or JAMS. If anyone has the complete results please add them. Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to the qual placements!!!! Open just finished land blind through two little slivers of water and then out and up the hill for 100 yds to blind. Amateur is inline triple middle flyer with two retired. 
All I know regards,
Aaron


----------



## pete ont (Feb 5, 2008)

Way to go Mickey and Megan!

Congratulations to Team Trott for another good weekend.

Pete


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Callbacks to third in open 21 back. 3 6 7 11 12 14 16-18 20 25 29-32 37 39 40 44 48 49
Hope they r correct if not I'm sure Jiggy will fix em. Jiggy hello???? U here???

Good reception regards,
Aaron


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Sparky and Brice Romero on their 2nd Place in the Qual! Also, congratulations to Chance and Mo Haled, and Chip and Mike Gallagher on their JAMs in the Qual!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I have horrible reception here...thanks Aaron. 

Open to the 4th:
3,6,7,11,12,14,16,18,20,30,31,32,37,39,44


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll second that, Way To Go Meg & Horsetooth Retreivers!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks, Isaac, Rock River Retrievers, for handling Thief to the blue in the Open!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> Thanks, Isaac, Rock River Retrievers, for handling Thief to the blue in the Open!!!



*Way to go Seivert's and Isaac!!! Congratz, woo hoo Thief!!

Other placements:

2nd- Trott

3rd- Carpenter

4th- Isaac

RJ 32

Jams: 3, 6, 11, 14, 18

Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Great job again, Issac!
Congratulations to Dave and Glenda and Thief!
JS


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Thief, Rock River and Seiverts!!

Is that David Carpenter and Misty with an Open 3rd!!! WHOOO HOOOOO!!! You two have worked Misty's tail off all winter and look at you!!! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations Jill, Meg and Kenny for your 3rd place finish in Qual!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Thanks, Isaac, Rock River Retrievers, for handling Thief to the blue in the Open!!!


*Big Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Arson second in Open and WINS Amateur. 

Yeah to Brad & Diane. 

Marcy


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Any word on Amateur results?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Trott team was strong! Way to go Clows and others.


----------



## pete ont (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations to Brad ,Diane, Kenny and Arson, on a great weekend. What a great team!

Pete Ferin


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow...big congratulations to Brad, Diane and Kenny. What a great accomplishment and another fabulous weekend!

:BIG:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Arson second in Open and WINS Amateur.
> 
> Yeah to Brad & Diane.
> 
> Marcy


*Congratz to Brad and Diane and Team Horsetooth!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Thief and his support group, Scott, Dave and Glenda. 

What a team.


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations Taco And Loren Morehouse, And Al And Bob Hayden, Second & Third In The Am! Way To Go!:d


----------

